# Jamis Komodo as a DJ



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Think it could work well?


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

No one?


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

bumped


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Somewhere there is already a thread on this and in short, no it will not work well. Just spend the extra money and buy a real dj bike. You will be a lot happier.


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Jamis Komodo II*

I'm learning to DJ on this one. I just built a small gap jump that can't be rolled and my bike feels fine. I drop the seat all the way down for jumping. But WTF do I know. I'm only 62. Maybe that dude could sponser me a real DJ bike.Yeah that'l work.
It's the singer not the song. There's dudes that could shred on this bike.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't you already have a Komodo Lunchbox? Or have you _still_ not bought it? I've had mine for almost a year now and I find it to be a solid all-around bike. Geared as a freeride HT but it's a rocking trail bike and I throw it off some DJs when I can. It's a _little_ heavy but I don't have to worry about *****-footing around on it.

What am I saying? All this was covered in the Komodo thread.


----------

